# Jackson, OH 9 month pup sweet *Enya*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15585992

What a sweet face in that first pic, just melts your heart.









Another in with her .......
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15586126



Enya is a beautiful, friendly 9 month old female German Shepherd mix. If Enya could be the right dog for your family her adoption is URGENT as she is in a kill shelter. Please spay and neuter your pets so offspring do not end up in a kill shelter like Enya!! 



Jackson County Dog Pound
Jackson, OH
740-286-7262


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww.... what a sweet face!







I hope someone can take her out of that shelter and give her a good life.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KarinAwwww.... what a sweet face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too & she is very urgent.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

PF says Adopted!


----------

